# A few non-poodles



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Just found this "Other Animals" section and thought I'd post a few pics, since wildlife photography is a hobby of mine.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow, thanks for sharing these awesome shots! Love the raccoon. Do you have any of opossum? 

--Q


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks, glad you like them. I dont have many opossum shots. This one I took at night as he raided my bird feeder is my favorite.

I have another decent possum pic but its from before I went digital and I dont have a scan of it I dont think..


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Ha--so cute! Looks like a little old man. I have a soft spot for possums. 

Thanks for posting that--love it!

--Q


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

WOW - amazing photography!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Just got back from a trip to photograph bears. Found several bears and a coyote, though I didnt get a very good pic of the coyote.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I just found this and have to say I love the anhinga swallowing the fish.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> I just found this and have to say I love the anhinga swallowing the fish.


I love these pics, but I wouldn't know an anhinga if it was swallowing me! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Lovely shots,


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

sarahmurphy said:


> I love these pics, but I wouldn't know an anhinga if it was swallowing me!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


The third picture, the bird in the water is the anhinga. They are a Florida specialty.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

sarahmurphy said:


> I love these pics, but I wouldn't know an anhinga if it was swallowing me!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


I wasnt familiar with anhingas until I moved to Florida. They are waterbirds that swim under water and spear fish with their sharp bills. They dont have oil in their feathers so they get saturated, and have to hold their wings out to dry which is so beautiful to see. 

(This first shot is a scan of a print I made with a film camera, so its not that sharp.)



















I thought it would be cool to swim with an anhinga and see what he was up to down there so I went to a river with clear water and went for a swim. I took these shots with a disposable camera:


----------

